# How to Bring Forwards Your Maxilla and Ascend for $60



## dracoreptile (Jan 2, 2022)

1. Buy this https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&ved=0ahUKEwih1vKsmZT1AhXvHzQIHfEEAdkQ9pwGCAU

2. Do this










The red and orange band are the right and left band which hook up to the device. The pink band represents the multiple ones you will put around your upper jaw above the teeth from inside of your mouth.

3. The result






4. My results

I used this at 23 and got results about 3x slower than this guy. I ascended my maxilla forwards 1" in 8 months of wearing it for 8 hours a day while I slept. I just got back on it at 25 and now I have gained 3mm already in a month FUARK BRAHS WE'RE ALL GOANNA MAKE IT

I mog this entire forum btw I am the only person who has achieved 1" from mewing for 3 years then another 1" from the bow and soon I will mog earth


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 2, 2022)

Surely I'm gonna trust this completely random graycel


----------



## dracoreptile (Jan 2, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> Surely I'm gonna trust this completely random graycel


I'm not sure what a graycel is, but if you have over 70IQ you will immediately recognize this as a working method, and through research into the Forwardontics Bow, would come to the conclusion that people are ascending while you sit here rotting


----------



## dracoreptile (Jan 2, 2022)

@Niko


----------



## Lux (Jan 2, 2022)

bookmarked & downloaded. Do you have any recommendations for the bands?


----------



## dracoreptile (Jan 2, 2022)

Niko said:


> bookmarked & downloaded. Do you have any recommendations for the bands?


Any elastic bands will do just get the thickest ones at the dollar store.


----------



## Lux (Jan 2, 2022)

would you recommend the one from this store? They all seem very different





:: Forwardontics : Store ::







www.forwardontics.com


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Jan 2, 2022)

i dont understand do we pull ourselves how long


----------



## dracoreptile (Jan 2, 2022)

Niko said:


> would you recommend the one from this store? They all seem very different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you wanna shell out hundreds more dollars then sure. Or you can just buy that ebay one


----------



## dracoreptile (Jan 2, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> i dont understand do we pull ourselves how long


ogre


----------



## Lux (Jan 2, 2022)

dracoreptile said:


> If you wanna shell out hundreds more dollars then sure. Or you can just buy that ebay one


ur ebay link is busted bro


----------



## Lux (Jan 2, 2022)

& yeah how much pull do you put on the bands. Can you measure or...?


----------



## dracoreptile (Jan 2, 2022)

Just look for any reverse headgear facepuller online. I believe they're also called protractors.

It's not that critical just have one of the normal dollar store elastic bands per side up to 3 per side.


----------



## dracoreptile (Jan 2, 2022)

Dental Orthodontic Face Mask Pole Style For Underbite correction ortho blue | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dental Orthodontic Face Mask Pole Style For Underbite correction ortho blue at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## buflek (Jan 2, 2022)

u got any before/afters? just ordered


----------



## dracoreptile (Jan 2, 2022)

buflek said:


> u got any before/afters? just ordered


I just can't bro I'll dox myself but I promise you I went from a 6 to a 9.

The last time I went downtown outside the clubs I was approached in one hour by 5 prime females they all asked for my snapchat and they were 5 - 8/10. I was with a PUA who never used the bow but mewed a bit, he said he has approached 50,000 females and gotten 20 lays JFL if you don't use this device


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Jan 2, 2022)

dracoreptile said:


> ogre


now i get it thanks bro


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 2, 2022)

LIFEFUEL but could you please put a working link?


----------



## Bobelbrah (Jan 2, 2022)

What about the lower jaw?


----------



## Deleted member 14528 (Jan 2, 2022)

Complete cope unless you are under 18


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 2, 2022)

copepepe he is selling his shitty product to you guys jfl


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Jan 2, 2022)

Don’t I need to have a retainer or something of my own to attach this to?


----------



## dracoreptile (Jan 2, 2022)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> Don’t I need to have a retainer or something of my own to attach this to?


Yes that's ideal

I'm not selling these it's just a standard orthodontic facemask which pulls the maxilla forwards.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Jan 2, 2022)

dracoreptile said:


> Yes that's ideal
> 
> I'm not selling these it's just a standard orthodontic facemask which pulls the maxilla forwards.


What does it use to grip on your maxilla with? I just see the pads and the outside equipment


----------



## Umbra (Jan 3, 2022)

Bobelbrah said:


> What about the lower jaw?


Bump

It may fuck up your bite or may not affect your looks if you have a decent base , what about upper maxilla or upswing?


----------



## johneffen (Jan 4, 2022)

do dis work. i could use some more forward growth since i have an extremely slight dorsal hump im 17. also wont this make my overbite worse. also all the results on google show a decent mandible. how does this help ur mandible. please i need 1 cm more


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Jan 4, 2022)

What is this things possible effect on overbite?


----------



## FailedAbortion (Jan 5, 2022)

So can anyone else vouch?


----------



## heightface (Jan 13, 2022)

Where do you attach to? Teeth?


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jan 20, 2022)

dracoreptile said:


> I ascended my maxilla forwards 1" in 8 months of wearing it for 8 hours a day while I slept. I just got back on it at 25 and now I have gained 3mm already in a month FUARK BRAHS WE'RE ALL GOANNA MAKE IT
> 
> I mog this entire forum btw I am the only person who has achieved 1" from mewing for 3 years then another 1" from the bow and soon I will mog earth


Are you saying you moved your face forward by 2 inches? That is more forward growth than a kid will have growing from 5 to 18 years old jfl.


----------



## dracoreptile (Feb 20, 2022)

Alright I'm back






As you can see my cheekbones are more forwards than Meek's maxilla, and my maxilla is absolute Alligator-tier forward grown

This is after just 2 months of using my new facepuller.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 20, 2022)

dracoreptile said:


> Alright I'm back
> 
> View attachment 1554429
> 
> ...


Different angle?


----------



## dracoreptile (Feb 20, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Different angle?


That's exactly from the side bro my FWHR is so high that it looks like it's not from the side but it is jfl


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 20, 2022)

dracoreptile said:


> That's exactly from the side bro my FWHR is so high that it looks like it's not from the side but it is jfl


Idk bro looks like Easter island


----------



## dracoreptile (Feb 20, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Idk bro looks like Easter island


LEGIT

JFL IF you don't have EASTER ISLAND TIER BONE MASS AND NOSE


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 15, 2022)

Do you have irl photo of this palate thing?


----------



## StuffedFrog (Apr 15, 2022)

L


dracoreptile said:


> 1. Buy this https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&ved=0ahUKEwih1vKsmZT1AhXvHzQIHfEEAdkQ9pwGCAU
> 
> 2. Do this
> 
> ...


Link me for the second step bro


----------



## BigBoletus (Apr 15, 2022)

Is this one good OP?












OrthoQuest Dental Orthodontic Protraction Facial Reverse Pull Headgear | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for OrthoQuest Dental Orthodontic Protraction Facial Reverse Pull Headgear at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## eren1 (Apr 16, 2022)

why the fuck did this thread die?

@AscendingHero check this shit out


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Apr 16, 2022)

Just get alveolar prognathism theory


----------



## 6.5PSL (Apr 16, 2022)

Honest question, how much did they pay you to post this I may be interested in doing the same given the price is high enough


----------



## eren1 (Apr 16, 2022)

wannalooksmax said:


> Just get alveolar prognathism theory


risk/reward ratio in your opinion?


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Apr 16, 2022)

eren1 said:


> risk/reward ratio in your opinion?


OP didn't provide any sources/scientific studies to prove that this little "device" works. Also, it's just facepulling, which has been proven to be largely ineffective in adults. 
I wouldn't do it personally. 
Imo, facepulling will only bring your dental arch forward, and it won't affect the zygomatic/paranasal area


----------



## eren1 (Apr 16, 2022)

wannalooksmax said:


> OP didn't provide any sources/scientific studies to prove that this little "device" works. Also, it's just facepulling, which has been proven to be largely ineffective in adults.
> I wouldn't do it personally.
> Imo, facepulling will only bring your dental arch forward, and it won't affect the zygomatic/paranasal area


i'm 16. worth trying? or will i just end up ogre because i have a slightly above average maxilla already


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Apr 16, 2022)

eren1 said:


> i'm 16. worth trying? or will i just end up ogre because i have a slightly above average maxilla already


at 16 there's at least a possibility that maxillary protraction will work, but I'm not sure. I know that MSE + facepulling is the most effective method of protraction in children. You should ask a doctor just to make sure (ask an orthodontist/surgeon who does MSE/works with palate expansion). I think it works best on younger patients btw (like below 15)
If your maxilla is above average, I don't see why you would want to get this procedure

Ask Sergio-OMS he's an actual surgeon


----------



## KAMII (Apr 16, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Do you have irl photo of this palate thing?


Nigga dawg


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 16, 2022)

so you got a before too my nigga? 💀 maxilla does look giga protracted though


----------



## KAMII (Apr 17, 2022)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> so you got a before too my nigga? 💀 maxilla does look giga protracted though


show me the pics


----------



## Deleted member 1660 (Apr 17, 2022)

This only moves the lower third of the maxilla. The upper maxilla is important or else your side profile will look like a females.


----------



## rinkendinken (Apr 17, 2022)

Might be a retard question but if you buy a heavy rubber band that pulls hard inwards on your maxilla won’t it make it collapse over time when it pulls it together from all sides? I can see how it would help connecting it to a retainer instead of a rubber band, but what if you don’t have one?


----------



## KAMII (Apr 17, 2022)

deadlock said:


> This only moves the lower third of the maxilla. The upper maxilla is important or else your side profile will look like a females.


actually this would keep ur jaw back no?
the face mask literally hinges off ur jaw...
u need the other jaw


----------



## KAMII (Apr 17, 2022)

KAMII said:


> actually this would keep ur jaw back no?
> the face mask literally hinges off ur jaw...
> u need the other jaw


other face mask from fowardontics face bow****


----------



## Wiqfi (Apr 17, 2022)

dracoreptile said:


> 1. Buy this https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&ved=0ahUKEwih1vKsmZT1AhXvHzQIHfEEAdkQ9pwGCAU
> 
> 2. Do this
> 
> ...


damn bro nice broken ebay link


----------



## KAMII (Apr 17, 2022)

Wiqfi said:


> damn bro nice broken ebay link


google protractor face mask orthodontics
but imtelling u get a different version that doesn't anchor off ur lower jaw because that will make ur lower jaw not move a all


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 17, 2022)

dracoreptile said:


> 1. Buy this https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&ved=0ahUKEwih1vKsmZT1AhXvHzQIHfEEAdkQ9pwGCAU
> 
> 2. Do this
> 
> ...


op:


----------



## Wiqfi (Apr 17, 2022)

KAMII said:


> google protractor face mask orthodontics
> but imtelling u get a different version that doesn't anchor off ur lower jaw because that will make ur lower jaw not move a all


ight thanks bro


----------



## Kyomoto (Jun 15, 2022)

KAMII said:


> google protractor face mask orthodontics
> but imtelling u get a different version that doesn't anchor off ur lower jaw because that will make ur lower jaw not move a all


so what should i search for? I haven't found one that doesn't anchor off the lower jaw


----------



## Darkthrone (Jun 15, 2022)

.


----------



## nobodyspecial369 (Jun 30, 2022)

6.5PSL said:


> Honest question, how much did they pay you to post this I may be interested in doing the same given the price is high enough


IS THIS LEGIT? This is potential life fuel, bumping this! Does this work??


----------



## nobodyspecial369 (Jun 30, 2022)

KAMII said:


> google protractor face mask orthodontics
> but imtelling u get a different version that doesn't anchor off ur lower jaw because that will make ur lower jaw not move a all


do you think the method posted in the OP, of just putting the pink band above the upper teeth will work? or does there need to be some more sophisticated thing like MSE


----------



## KAMII (Jul 23, 2022)

nobodyspecial369 said:


> do you think the method posted in the OP, of just putting the pink band above the upper teeth will work? or does there need to be some more sophisticated thing like MSE


It will work yeah but you can make a better version , but it will cost hundreds and you literally have to get molds of ur palate and shit , better way right here, get a removable palate expander online around 200 USD right there And get the fowardontics face bow and attach that jawn to your removable palate expander and boom


----------



## Sanguinius (Jul 23, 2022)

Deleted member 3946 said:


> What is this things possible effect on overbite?


Yes, or a recessed chin?


----------



## nobodyspecial369 (Jul 26, 2022)

KAMII said:


> It will work yeah but you can make a better version , but it will cost hundreds and you literally have to get molds of ur palate and shit , better way right here, get a removable palate expander online around 200 USD right there And get the fowardontics face bow and attach that jawn to your removable palate expander and boom


gonna maybe get MSE and then i can just attach it to the, thanks for info tho


----------



## Turtleclam25 (Dec 3, 2022)

KAMII said:


> It will work yeah but you can make a better version , but it will cost hundreds and you literally have to get molds of ur palate and shit , better way right here, get a removable palate expander online around 200 USD right there And get the fowardontics face bow and attach that jawn to your removable palate expander and boom


Hey, what exactly will this do? Im a bit skeptical about mewing and trying to find a more legit way to induce forward growth


----------

